# 2022-12-10 Seattle Classic Guitar Socity Holiday Concert - Seattle/Online (USA)



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

2022 Holiday Concert!
Saturday, December 10, 2022
7:00 p.m. PT

Seattle Classic Guitar Society 









DETAILS:

One of our favorite events of the year is the Annual SCGS Holiday Fundraising Concert! Please join us online on Saturday, December 10, 7:00 pm PT to share music and celebrate the season. The concert will start at 7:00 p.m. sharp, but you're welcome to join early. There will be a video of SCGS events from 6:30-7:00 pm to enjoy in the "lobby" before the concert begins.

The theme for this year’s concert is Peace and Light. The concert will feature music from the SCGS community, including Seattle Eastside Guitar Ensemble, Seattle Guitar Orchestra, Bob Baskerville, Ming Huang, Mark Hilliard Wilson, Michael Partington, Mary Lord, Seattle Youth Guitar Orchestra, PLU Guitar Orchestra, and the Rosewood Guitar Ensemble. The concert will conclude with a video of a virtual play along for all, inspired by the theme.

To register for the holiday concert, either click the following link
SCGS 2022 Annual Holiday Fundraising Concert
or copy and paste:
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/registe ... h6kAE_OLWQ
into your browser.

You are welcome to attend for free or to offer a freewill donation.
Your support and donations help SCGS continue to bring music, education, outreach, and community to all.

To donate, please visit SCGS Donations
or donate to PayPal at [email protected].
(Note that SCGS will donate 10% of each donation, up to $4 per donation, to a local food bank.)

There is still time to participate in the collaborative video with music and/or images!
For more information, please visit:
SCGS 2022 Holiday Concert Collaborative Video

The SCSG sends everyone very best wishes for a healthy and happy holiday season and new year!


----------

